
For software developers: how to find a job with relocation to Europe - Lexandrit
http://relocateme.eu/blog/life-hacks-for-software-developers-how-to-find-a-job-with-relocation-to-europe/
======
lujim
Life hack #2: Don't move to Europe to chase a girl or run from a President-
elect. (actually do whatever you want just don't expect the girl to be as good
or the President-elect to be as bad as they seem to you right now)

Edit: All the guys with great relationships... I was attempting unsuccessfully
to be funny. Have a great weekend.

Edit 2: It appears from the replies below that 75% of men that follow a girl
to another country find it to be the best decision they ever made. I would
like to formally retract my Lifehack

~~~
elliotec
I chased a girl to Europe, by far the best decision I ever made.

~~~
busterarm
I chased a girl to Canada and it was the worst decision I ever made.

YMMV.

~~~
enraged_camel
Chasing the girl, or chasing her to Canada? ;)

~~~
busterarm
Both, actually.

~~~
77pt77
Canada is sorry...

------
guessmyname
The article should start with the prerequisites, things like an university
degree and some work experience will make your job hunt easier and in many
cases it will be impossible to get an European job with relocation without
these two things.

I, for example, have been trying to get a job in many of the startups in
Amsterdam and Berlin for the past 3 months and it has been impossible due to
my lack of formal education, or better, due to the lack of university degree.
And to add salt to the wound, the education system in my home country forces
you to pass +5 years studying just to get a Bachelors while you can get a BS
in ~3 years in the EU and use the other 2 years to get a Masters (as in the
US), so even if I had finished university I wouldn't be able to compete with
the education of engineers that are already living in Europe. More than once
my profile has been rejected by European companies because they can find
someone as good (or more) than me without the need to initiate an immigration
process.

Nonetheless, I will try every single website linked in this article because I
hope than maybe one of these days I will get hired for work experience and
skills than for my education. I haven't found a job in Europe for lack of
trying.

~~~
gdulli
The part about university is counterintuitive. In the US companies have to
compete for talent, not vice-versa. So if ability is there with a candidate,
education is irrelevant. Candidate supply and demand has companies removing
barriers, not adding them. (At least in the big-city markets I have experience
with.)

What does the emphasis on education abroad mean? That the supply and demand
for developers is inverted relative to the US? Or that they're behind the
times and haven't figured out what we've figured out here?

~~~
wolfgke
> The part about university is counterintuitive. In the US companies have to
> compete for talent, not vice-versa.

To perhaps resolve this contradiction: In Germany you typically are not
considered as "talent" if you are self-learnt, only if you have a formal
degree (also for blue-collar jobs you do apprenticeship for 2 to 3 years). The
mentality really is "if the person is not even able to get a degree/do an
apprenticeship" how can he/she an able person. The only exception of this rule
if you are self-employed - then it's your problem to find customers. If you
are successful as a self-employed person or founder (even though you have no
formal degree), you will still be accepted.

One reason (beside tradition) might be that in Germany there are strong
dismissal protection laws. This means that after a probation period of
typically a half year it becomes complicated to fire you. Thus as an employer
you really want to go the safe way: It is not sufficient that you are
currently good, but also that you are able to learn new things on your own. A
university degree is a strong sign that you are able to learn new, complicated
things on your own in the future: It is my impression that to get a degree at
a typical German university in some STEM subject you are a lot more on your
own in terms of learning etc. than at a typical US university.

~~~
taurath
Its a very different culture. College is affordable for most people - in the
US it means you're willing to go into a lot of debt or have either well off or
poor parents. There's a huge pool of extremely competent people in the US
without a degree due to familial reasons.

~~~
wolfgke
From what I have read in the internet the much larger difference is that in
Germany there are lots of other ways than going to college/university: As the
example with apprenticeship or going to a Fachhochschule (a little bit similar
to university, but much more school-like in sense of strict organization and
mostly focused on "applied subject"; "Fachhochschule" is often translated with
"school of applied science", but I prefer the traditional translation
"engineering school", though Fachhochschulen don't offer just degrees in
engineering). Fachhochschulen were originally conceived by industry because
they complained that at that time they considered the education that
universities offered as too theoretical.

Also apprenticeships of course finish with a certificate (which is often well-
regarded for apprenticeships that are more intellectually challenging) and
Fachhochschulen also finish with a degree (though the Fachhochschul degree is
considered as "a level below" than a university degree).

TLDR: Just because university is affordable in Germany does not imply that
most people want to go there. There are lots of other options such as
apprenticeships or Fachhochschulen (and some more exotic options that I won't
go into) which can be a much better choice. If people in the US complain about
the high cost of university/college education: Why don't they simply conceive
such alternatives, too?

~~~
taurath
Because there's no national structure for it - it would all need to be
achieved on the state level given both politics and the different needs of
different states. We have community colleges here but I don't believe there
are almost any public certification institutions. Also because in almost the
entire country there are no protections/contracts for workers being fired at
any point for any reason, and also workers can leave at any point for any
reason, companies have very little incentive to spend any money to train
people. It'd be perfect for society to step in and provide these sorts of
institutions but in our current political climate ANY outgrowth of government
except to military is seen with extreme skepticism.

------
andr
Having just been through the process myself, here's my advice.

1) If you are moving from the US, you want to move to Europe not for better
jobs, but for better quality of life overall. Europeans work less hours, have
more vacation, and many more places to go to with a $50 plane ticket. Unless
you live in NYC, your future European capital will likely be more diverse when
it comes to culture and food.

2) Start by picking the city where you want to live. Scout it, see what is
around, see what the people are like. Look for a job after you find that
place.

3) Meeting people face to face will make your job search much easier. If you
can AirBnB your US apartment, that might even be enough to pay for a trip to
cheaper cities like Berlin or Barcelona.

4) Yes, you'll need a work visa, and while each country is a little different
when it comes to those, generally being sponsored by a company is all you
need.

5) In most cases, don't worry about the native language. I have found jobs,
and know people that have done the same, in Zurich, Paris, Amsterdam, Berlin,
and Barcelona, knowing only English. Once you settle, you might want to learn
the local language for social reasons, of course, but there are plenty of
English-only jobs.

~~~
tom_mellior
> In most cases, don't worry about the native language. [...] Paris [...]

I know a bunch of fellow expats in Paris. The ones that came here with the
intention of learning/improving French are usually happy. The ones that came
expecting to get by with only English are _absolutely miserable_ and _hate it_
here. The French (rightly) regard you as an arrogant prick if you don't show
that you are willing to make the effort, and they treat you accordingly.

Yes, the other places you mentioned are probably easier in this regard.

~~~
kenoph
I've been to Paris recently for a 3 days tech event. I would say that in my
experience it is the French people that are often arrogant in that they get
pissed / make fun of people who can't speak their language. A friend of mine
that was with me and can speak French to a decent level had troubles even
ordering stuff in a bar because the girls working there didn't make the effort
to understand beyond his foreign accent... and he is half Belgian.

Of course my experience is limited and of course you would expect someone
living in France for a long time to learn the language, but it's also a matter
of good manners. I, too, would hate to live there if my experience is the
norm.

EDIT: It seems that other people had the opposite experience so take anything
with a grain of salt.

~~~
bobwaycott
Even as a tourist knowing only English, the best ways to ingratiate yourself
with everyone is to at least start with a French greeting—especially when
walking into shops, cafes, etc. Americans are far too accustomed to employees
greeting _them_. If you walk into a place, some quick, intentional eye contact
and a friendly sounding "Bonjour!" go a long way. French shop owners/workers
in Paris don't make a point of saying, "Welcome to my shop, may I take your
order?"

I speak French, but whenever I would get lost in a conversation, I'd simply
apologize, explain I'm American, and am having trouble understanding or
following (all in French, of course; its worth learning how to say it), then
ask if they spoke English or if they could slow down. At that point, they'd
express being delighted to speak in English, and I'd keep trying to speak in
French. Made for some very fun times with all the people I met.

It's also worth learning how to say a few key phrases in the correct rhythm
and tone. French isn't spoken with an English-like cadence.

------
mlent
For people interested in this topic, I've written a fair amount on the more
nitty gritty aspects, as an American who relocated to Berlin, Germany.

[http://notanomadblog.com/how-to-emigrate-germany-startup-
job...](http://notanomadblog.com/how-to-emigrate-germany-startup-job/)

[http://notanomadblog.com/startup-jobs-
berlin/](http://notanomadblog.com/startup-jobs-berlin/)

[http://notanomadblog.com/prepare-resume-international-
job/](http://notanomadblog.com/prepare-resume-international-job/)

If anyone is interested in this and needs a push in the right direction, I'd
hope these links help you out!

Also, if you're a Javascript developer who wants to live in Berlin, I'm trying
to hire someone excellent. If that's you, please apply:
[https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/373611](https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/373611)

Ok, enough self promotion. If anyone has questions about relocating to Germany
or Berlin, HMU :)

~~~
wheels
Well done on the guide. I'm used to being the crotchety Berlin emigration
pedant on HN, and this actually gets almost everything right.

The process you described is still probably the most common (and the one that
I took around 15 years ago). Worth adding, however, is the new-ish Blue Card
system, which allows folks with relevant education to get a visa for 6 months
to look for a job, in theory, simplifies the visa application process a bit,
and gives you a faster track to permanent residence. My wife is a more recent
immigrant (from Eastern Europe) and was able to get permanent residence much
faster than I did because she went the Blue Card route.

~~~
dvdhnt
Not to be too prying, but you don't happen to have children do you? I do, very
young, single digits, and would love to immigrate out of the US but
healthcare, daycare, and schools for my children are priorities. Any thoughts
on those there? I'd rather find out from the horse's mouth...

~~~
wheels
I do, but having spent virtually all of my adult life in Germany (36 now,
moved here at 21), my sense of what's normal is the way that things are here.
My son was born here and is a German citizen (which isn't automatic just by
being born in Germany). He's 16 months old now.

Healthcare and daycare aren't particularly difficult issues. The healthcare
systems in developed countries are almost universally good. Health insurance
is based on your income, rather than any pre-existing conditions or your job,
and is universal. Day care is heavily subsidized. We pay €400/month because
we're in the highest income bracket, but even that is being phased out next
year (and up to now was only applied to kids from 1 to 3). Finding a day care
spot can be annoying, but it's more of a chore than an impossibility. At our
son's (public) day care, 55% of the kids have at least one non-German parent.

We're not far enough for me to have anything more than a theoretical view on
schools. Private schools are very rare here. Public schools are probably
better than median US public schools. They're naturally in German, with the
exception of (in Berlin) the JFK and Nelson Mandela schools, which are bi-
lingual English and German. JFK specifically reserves spots for American kids.
If the kids are young enough though, they'd probably pick up the language in
an amazingly short span of time. (We don't have any special plans to send our
kid to one of the bi-lingual schools. I'm fluent in German and my wife speaks
it reasonably well, and we're both permanent residents here.)

------
robk
If you're a good computer scientist or have done notable things in tech, the
UK's Tech City visa is a really simple and fast way of getting a 5-year visa
for the UK that has a path to permanent residence then citizenship afterwards
(after year 5 and 6 respectively). I've had friends use this with great
success recently in engineering, product management and product marketing
roles and quite short turnaround times (often less than a month if you've done
a complete packet with references). It's most relevant if you've worked at
either promising fast-growth startups or otherwise bigger tech companies
before like Google/Facebook/etc.

Having a job lined up already is not required although you'll have to show
work experience in the UK to stay after the 5 years. If you're in a marriage
or partnership you can also get your partner's visa through this as well.

The criteria are pretty reasonable if you've done even noncommercial things
like research and the "promising" track is suitable for younger/less
experienced folks with demonstrable potential. Feel free to reach out if you
have questions and I'll do my best to answer them.
[http://www.techcityuk.com/tech-nation-visa/](http://www.techcityuk.com/tech-
nation-visa/)

~~~
ng12
I used to visit the UK a couple times a year. Beautiful country but I don't
think I could ever justify moving there in light of recent events [1].
Especially considering that, coming from the US, greener pastures aren't all
that hard to find.

1\. [http://www.zdnet.com/article/snoopers-charter-expansive-
new-...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/snoopers-charter-expansive-new-spying-
powers-becomes-law/)

------
memracom
Do learn some of the native language of your target country before you apply.
Having that on your resume and being able to handle small talk in an interview
demonstrates that you are serious about staying in the new country for some
time.

There is lots of good advice on the Internet on how to learn a foreign
language fast and it does not include "take a course" because the rigid
structure of courses impedes more than helps. Just do it, practice it every
day in every way that you can, starting today. No excuses. EVERY DAY. If you
have nobody else to talk to then talk to yourself in the foreign language.
This is brain training and requires practice. And just like compound interest,
working for an hour or so every day pays off big in language learning.

~~~
SyneRyder
If it helps others, Duolingo is obviously a good starting point for this (and
free), but I also liked LingQ because you can import articles from the web and
learn to read them word by word, building up your own personal dictionary in
the process. So instead of pre-defined lessons, I learned by reading German
song lyrics. (Unheilig is now my favorite band.)

Speaking / conversation is really important though, and I haven't solved that
yet. iTalki looks good, but I've not yet tried any of the Skype sessions yet.

[0] [https://duolingo.com/](https://duolingo.com/)

[1] [https://www.lingq.com/](https://www.lingq.com/)

[2] [https://www.italki.com/](https://www.italki.com/)

------
ryanSrich
Life hack #1. Be prepared to take a 50-75% pay cut if you're relocating from
the US.

~~~
nfriedly
Seriously. I just got a recruiter spam email yesterday for a job in London
with a salary listed at "up to £45k" (about $55k USD).

That's less than half of my current salary in a city with double the cost of
living!

(I'm in Ohio, but apparently London is even more expensive than SF:
[https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=cost+of+living+london+...](https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=cost+of+living+london+england+vs+san+francisco))

~~~
6t6t6t6
Up to £45k is an offer for an entry level job. If you have experience, you
should be looking for £60k or more.

London is an amazing city if you can get a good job, otherwise, it can be
quite hard to live there.

~~~
nfriedly
The email said they were looking for a "Senior/Lead" person, but I'm sure
you're right in general.

~~~
6t6t6t6
They are not going to find a Lead developer for this price. And if they find
someone, that person will move to another company after realising how salaries
are in London.

[http://www.monster.co.uk/jobs/search/?q=lead+developer&where...](http://www.monster.co.uk/jobs/search/?q=lead+developer&where=london&cy=uk)

------
dijit
Sort of on-topic; we're hiring in Sweden and we don't care where you're from.

[http://www.massive.se/jobs](http://www.massive.se/jobs)

~~~
zerr
What about don't caring where one works from? ;)

~~~
dijit
Unfortunately, we need you to be in the office.

Even if remote working was culturally accepted in ubisoft I'd want people in
my team to be on-site for the first six months anyway.

~~~
zerr
> I'd want people in my team to be on-site for the first six months anyway.

No problem with that. It is even preferable. Also 1-2 week(s) onsite stints
once in awhile afterwards.

------
pistoriusp
As a software developer living in Germany I wouldn't mind swopping with
someone in the USA? Any takers?

~~~
atemerev
Why bother for the US if you have German-speaking Switzerland nearby, with
great salaries?

~~~
mlent
Same as other commenter: Switzerland is SO expensive. Of course the salaries
are higher, but damn. You can get away with spending very little in Germany,
and saving a higher percentage of your salary.

Of course, the best hack is to live in Germany but work in Switzerland.

~~~
rndstr
You can also be frugal in Switzerland and have it all. Start with cooking by
yourself, you save a shitload of money.

~~~
sgberlin
Thats what I do. Depending on where you live, taxes are _way_ lower too,
offsetting higher cost of living.

------
LetBinding
I am a data scientist working at a big firm in the San Francisco Bay Area. I
have a PhD in CS with a specialization in AI / Machine Learning / NLP from a
US university.

I am from India. So I assume my nationality will be an immigration barrier in
most countries. Is this something I should mention while formally applying?

------
heneryville
This year I relocated myself and my family (four kids) to Nicaragua. Both my
wife and I speak fluent spanish, but I was very surprised by how hard and how
expensive it was. Some things I learned: \- Finding what you need is hard.
We've got to buy a hula hoop for our kid's school. We don't know exactly where
to go, and wind up driving around for 3 hours to find the right thing \- Small
things are hard. We spend hours each month waiting in lines at banks to pay
the electricity bill, the water bill, the internet bill, rent, the plumber,
the reservation fee for a beach house. I miss bill pay terribly. \- Culture is
vastly different. Where in the US I felt like our family was well put
together, here we're considered a mess since we don't have a full time maid
and 2 nannies. We tell ourselves that we don't care what people think about
us, but you get tired of being judged all day

But on the flip side, we've been here 5 months and have already seen 4
volcanoes, numerous beaches with world-class surfing, my kids are starting to
learn Spanish, and it's been a wonderful time to focus on what's really
important for us.

I'd recommend it, but not to anyone. You've got to be prepared for this.

~~~
distances
> here we're considered a mess since we don't have a full time maid and 2
> nannies. We tell ourselves that we don't care what people think about us,
> but you get tired of being judged all day

Perhaps worth noting that in some countries hiring domestic help is seen as a
kind of social requirement if you're wealthy enough to do that. Basically for
job creation. No idea what's the case in Nicaragua though.

------
tobltobs
Be aware that if you are looking for a job in a EU country you have a
disadvantage against other job candidates from a EU country. Most countries
have a quota for non-EU work visa, whereas there is no so thing for employees
from an EU country. That means that your employer would have to go through
some hassle to sponsor your visa. That usually means you need to have a
searched for specialization and senior level work experience.

If you don't have this specialization or not enough work experience you could
try to look for jobs in remote areas where employers have problems to find
people. The southwest of Germany with those zillions of small to middle sized
mechanical engineering companies would be an example for that. Of course the
cultural shock will be bigger than the one you get if you go to eg. London.
Your salary also will be about 20%-30% lower then those in a city, you could
describe those places as boring (or laid back, depending on your point of
view) and you would definitely have to learn the language.

------
chmod888
I've started this process myself (an experienced American web developer). One
advantage I might have here over others is my wife is a dual-citizen
(France/US).

The one offer I received is about half what I make now. I turned it down
hoping to hold out for something better. I've gathered that one's salary will
very wildly based on the country (Switzerland seems to be the highest). The
loss of salary has been disappointing and something that I'm willing to
sacrifice (there are other advantages that offset it, like work/life balance)
but not so much that I'm making less than an entry level salary in the US.

This site looks promising so thanks for sharing. If there are any more sites
like this, or recruiters that specialize in this kind of thing, I'd love to
know.

~~~
djsumdog
Last year I was in Europe on a self-funded sabbatical. I was backpacking
around the world for about 11 months.

I had a few interviews in Germany and The Netherlands that didn't work out,
but one thing I did notice is that many European countries don't have the huge
income wage gap for software engineers.

An engineer that might go for $150k in Chicago or Seattle would be about 50h ~
55k euro in Berlin. It works it self out with lower costs for groceries,
better public transportation, reasonable housing prices, etc.

The loss of salary you mention might seem bad for you, but it's part of having
generally lower income inequality. The wage gaps in America (a lot of it
brought on by the high demand and cost of housing and our poor transportation
networks) are not good for people without tech jobs in cities that are
dominated by them.

~~~
justin66
> An engineer that might go for $150k in Chicago or Seattle would be about 50h
> ~ 55k euro in Berlin.

Given the current exchange rate, that's a shocking gap between the US and
Europe. People will happily sit in some traffic to make 3x as much.

~~~
taurath
You can live in the very core of berlin for around EU1500/mo, and much cheaper
in places only a few blocks away from the subway that will get you to work in
1/4 the time. Food costs are about 50% less than in the US, for better
quality. You can travel to any other city and other countries by fairly
inexpensive train or cheap flights. You can spend 1600 on room/utilities, 400
on food, 100 on transportation and have 1600euros a month for whatever you
want at that salary, with no worries about your health or looking after your
kids.

But you probably won't have 4000 square foot house to store your 4 cars in.

~~~
justin66
> But you probably won't have 4000 square foot house to store your 4 cars in.

Or more generally, you'll just have a whole heck of a lot less money, which
was the point. I wonder if djsumdog was exaggerating, though, by failing to
compare like against like. The numbers he quoted for US engineers represent
the pretty high end. Are there really engineers in Berlin making a lot less
than 50k Euros/year?

~~~
Rainbooow
Belgian speaking here. Have 4 years of experience, my first salary was around
40k. Current salary is 46k, and I am moving next month to Paris in a top tech
company (reputed to pay very well there), that will offer me 59k + 14k
(average bonus, etc.). And I consider myself on the high end of the spectrum,
so yeah, I am pretty sure there is a lot of (young) engineers making less than
50k in Berlin.

~~~
zyzyis
NL here. From my previous employer I was making more than 80k euro per year as
an engineer, but almost half of the money goes to tax.

So what is the point there? So I quit and work for 3 days per week. Much less
money before tax but after tax not really. I feel it is good deal to take 2
days back to life.

So if you want to live in Europe, forget about working for someone else.

------
ced
Work holiday visas are a great way of getting into Europe if your country
qualifies for it. Many people transition from these visas into a work permit.
It's way easier to find a job when you're on the ground and can get a face-to-
face interview.
[http://www.anyworkanywhere.com/visainfo.html](http://www.anyworkanywhere.com/visainfo.html)

------
donretag
I would love to move to Europe. As of now I am planning at least to retire in
Europe (lack of high property taxes makes retirement easier). But the lack of
jobs, especially interesting ones, in the warmer Mediterranean countries keeps
me away. I am a dual citizen (US/EU), so I would have no visa issues unless I
go to Croatia.

This site only re-enforces the fact that all the tech jobs are up north.

------
davedx
Is this a good thread to mention "we're hiring"? :)

Sustainable energy company in Amsterdam. We can do visas.

[https://vandebron.nl/vacancies](https://vandebron.nl/vacancies)

------
Compulsion
First life hack: make sure you want to live in Europe.

I like the parts of Europe I've been to (Germany, Ireland, France, Austria,
Hungary, the Netherlands)

Having said that, don't expect it to be better than wherever you are. There is
no promised land.

I'm saying this even though I work for a large company with offices throughout
Europe. I could transfer without any difficulty and get paid relocation to my
choice of cool European cities. That's not to sound braggy, just to say that
just because you have the opportunity it's worth considering whether its worth
the jump for you.

~~~
throwaway729
I miss the small familiarities when abroad. Small things like the style of
windows, houses, roads, smells. Also, national forests.

Bigger things: being a native speaker, knowing how all the institutions
(schools, churches, etc.) work. Never having to learn subtle stuff about how
to interact in this or that rare situation. Being a citizen of the place you
live. Being near family.

Leaving your home country has a lot of drawbacks, no matter where you are from
or where you are going to.

~~~
mbesto
> Small things like the style of windows,

German windows design and their obsession with fresh air is such a subtle but
absolutely fantastic part of their culture IMHO.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
It is never a practical thing, and it happens even while you are happy where
you land.

I really enjoy living in Norway. I miss the color of dirt and smell where I
was in the US. I still find the color weird. It isn't to say that I don't like
it or that one is better or worse, really, just one is more familiar. SImple
as that.

------
zemanel
SanomaTech (virtual org of Sanoma Media) is hiring in the Netherlands:

[https://github.com/sanoma](https://github.com/sanoma)

[https://youtube.com/channel/UCU7D3JL3AZr05cbp_BXAdrw](https://youtube.com/channel/UCU7D3JL3AZr05cbp_BXAdrw)

------
yitchelle
One thing the article did not touch on is the administrative aspect. Visa
requirements, social norms, etc. It all contributes to the decision. Oh, don't
forget to talk to your SO as well.

------
nrki
Off-topic, but that stock image misspelled "Sydney".

------
samfisher83
I think Europe pays much worse than US for SWE. Also if you are a US citizen
you have to pay US taxes on everything over 100k.

~~~
dagw
_if you are a US citizen you have to pay US taxes on everything over 100k._

'Fortunately' hardly any programming jobs in Europe pay over 100k

------
tixocloud
Is there a similar site/service for upper-management/product manager/analytics
roles?

------
mahdix
This is exactly what I was looking for! Good resource at the right time!

------
mgrpowers
Working from Mexico. Moving was hard but the payoff was worth it.

------
tiatia
One way plane ticket: 500 Dollar

Fake Syrian passport that unlocks residency, shelter, food, pocket money and
health insurance: 250 Dollar

A German chancellor that is a criminal and is breaking German law and
Agreements like Dublin III: priceless.

There are some things money can't buy. For everything else there is
MasterCard.

~~~
clock_tower
You're going to put a fake passport on your credit card?! :)

~~~
tiatia
Why not? Yes, it is illegal but nobody gives a f. in Germany. The rule of law
has long been gone under former secret police agent Angela Merkel (please
google "IM Erika").

